# Válvula 6KD6



## hectorc (Mar 22, 2021)

Buenas tardes, alguien me podrá asesorar si existe alguna válvula compatible en la 6KD6 ? Es de un aparato de Onda Corta.


----------



## J2C (Mar 22, 2021)

La que mas se le parece es *esta* (haz click), también puede ser *esta* (haz click) y menos parecida *esta* (haz click)

Las dos primeras son especificas de radiofrecuencia y la tercera si bien es de tv B/N la suelen usar algunos radioaficionados.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 22, 2021)

Hola a todos , hasta onde se la Valvula matricula 6JS6 es la que mas si asemeja a su "prima" 6KD6.
Esa valvula que aclaro aca NO es tan posante cuanto a la 6KD6 , pero aomenos su pinagen son 100% conpatibles entre si.
Hay tanbien la 6LF6 que tanbien es mucho similar a la 6KD6 , la 6LB6 tanbien , tiene la 6MH6 , hay la 6LR6 y la 6KN6.
Seres curioso , se no for de muchas molestias , ? podrias fornir mas datos dese equipo de "ondas curtas"?
!Muchas gracias de antemano!
Dejo aca en adjunto las hoja de datos técnicos de los tubos aca aclarados.
!Suerte!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 22, 2021)

Posiblemente sea un equipo médico de la época de Matusalén , que se usaba para dar calor y curar golpes y torceduras , era común que lo usaran en los clubes de football de primera divi$ión !

Tuve uno portatil y lo regalé a alguien mas valvuloso que yo  ! Era una caja metálica de unos 20cm x 20 cm x 30 cm.









						Diatermia por onda corta - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
					






					es.wikipedia.org
				









						Onda corta pulsatil – Meditea
					






					www.meditea.com
				






			Onda Corta Cec  Sin Uso  - Comprá en San Juan


----------



## Rorschach (Mar 23, 2021)

Coincido con Daniel que lo más similar a la 6KD6 (compactron), es la 6JS6 (compactron), aunque de potencia menor, la 6KD6 disipa 33W de placa, y la 6JS6 30 W, tiene la ventaja de tener el mismo pinout, y zócalo (duodecar de 12 pines).
Tanto una como la otra son Compactrones, y fueron desarrolladas para operar como potencia de salida para deflexión horizontal en televisores color.-
*6KD6*



*6JS6
*​
Los compactrones son difíciles de conseguir porque se desarrollaron, y fabricaron en la época que declinaba el uso de las válvulas, y eran paulatinamente reemplazadas por el uso de los transistores, razón por la cual se fabricaron por un período corto.
Esto hace que hoy queden pocas, y que sean muy caras, aquí en Argentina, difícil de conseguir, diría que no hay, en ebay se consiguen ambas, pero el precio promedio ronda +- 50 USD más el envío.
Ver : ebay 6KD6
Ver :  ebay 6JS6

Habría que ver en ese aparato que tiene el colega (debiera especificar) a que valores la hacen trabajar, si la exigencia no es mucha podría utilizar una válvula que se consigue en Argentina, y no tan cara, es la 6DQ5, que disipa 24 W de placa, aunque hay que cambiar a zócalo octal (8 pines), y recablear todas las conexiones, de todas maneras sin saber las especificaciones del aparato es difícil buscar una sustitución adecuada.
Ver :  M.L. 6DQ5
*6DQ5
*​


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 8, 2021)

hectorc dijo:


> Buenas tardes, alguien me podrá asesorar si existe alguna válvula compatible en la 6KD6 ? Es de un aparato de Onda Corta.


Bueno , Don hectorc nomas regreso , quizaz ya tenga resolvido tu enquietude ..................


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 8, 2021)

hectorc​
Registrado Mar 22, 2021
Última visita Mar 22, 2021


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 8, 2021)

Y.....,sí, hay un montón que ingresan al foro una sola vez, consultan, y después, nunca más !!!! 🤷‍♂️


----------

